
It's time to celebrate the musical contribution Ringo Starr made to the Fab Four - tintinnabula
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2015/07/ringos-no-joke-he-was-a-genius-and-the-beatles-were-lucky-to-have-him/
======
zxv
One of the greatest gifts a musician can have, is to make others in the band
sound better. It's wonderful to see Ringo recognized for this gift.

